# Healing Vibes Needed!M



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

On Tuesday morning I got my GP, Rosie out for a cuddle to find she had a very, very large lump the size of a golf ball on her stomach.  Judging by the position I knew immediately it was going to be a mammary tumour. I took her to the vets on Wednesday where they confirmed my theory and booked her in to have it removed today. The operation went very successfully and shes now at home relaxing in her own little recovery cage. Shes so healthy in every other aspect the vet has said if the tumour doesnt grow back she's likely to live for at least 3+ more years which i'm very pleased with. I've been feeding her spinach and some watered down babyfood since she came home which she seems to enjoy but shes still very sore! Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed here. Hoping for a full recovery  xx


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you  I'm so pleased it was successful, it had grown in under 3 days and shes quite an old lady now so I was extremely worried she wouldn't make it x


----------

